# What the different??



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

When I mention on another forum about what type of guns that I should get..... I had been doing some research to find some guns. I noticed that those left handed guns cost more than right handed..... Can anyone tell me why the left handed guns cost more than right handed?? What the different? just because its left handed?? Anyone know why?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

its another prejudice by " righty". righty wants to take down lefty, they think it is destiny for them to control the world. the reason they feel this way is because they are jealous. we are a rare breed, and its scientificaly proven that we are better, but righty just wont accept us. oh well.

the real reason is that they sell alot less left handed guns, and i assume do small runs of them. i beleive savages are the same price. ruger is also very southpaw friendly. i have never owned a left handed gun. it would totaly throw me off, but i would like to buy one just to make my friends shoot it so they know what i feel like.


----------



## va_hunter (Aug 13, 2007)

You can always buy a lever gun. they don't care if ur left or right handed


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dakota Lady said:


> When I mention on another forum about what type of guns that I should get..... I had been doing some research to find some guns. I noticed that those left handed guns cost more than right handed..... Can anyone tell me why the left handed guns cost more than right handed?? What the different? just because its left handed?? Anyone know why?


It's *VOLUME*.

How many they build. If there building 10,000 of them, it's cheap. If their building 100, it's more expensive. All about manufacturing costs.

You could get a single action, like a Ruger Number 1. Those are sweet guns.

My friend is right eye dominant, but left handed. So he's always just shot right handed guns.

If I were you, I'd find a good left handed gun, spend the few extra bucks and be happy. Good luck, tell us what you get.

Savage makes a good left handed bolt action rifles for good prices.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yup it is volume. On the bright side they usually keep their value better than right handed guns. I am left handed and only recently did I ever have a left handed bolt. I was using a right hand gun and was pretty good at reaching over to work the bolt but it was not right. That is why I switched to semi auto. Then all I had to do was keep my eye on the sights and ensure I was working the trigger correctly.

Now that I bought a left hand bolt I am very happy with it. It was worth the extra cash. I know it is not fair but it will be worth it.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Hmm, Interesting.... i guess, i have a choice to use right handed for a while.... or deal with the price either way.... or maybe i should go to my dr and get my head upside down so i can use my left eye on the right side... Just kidding.... LOL


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> or maybe i should go to my dr and get my head upside down so i can use my left eye on the right side


hehe, thats funny. no, you should get started right. get a left handed gun from the start. the only reason i dont, is because i am just so used to right handed ones. savages, even if the left handed ones cost more, are still an excellent value.

there are things on right handed guns that make them more left hand friendly. such as tang safeties, and no monte carlo style cheekpiece.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Yea, For now... I will just use right handed guns cuz everybody has this. I will just use that and see which kind guns that suit me such as 12 gage or 20 gage for geese hunting. Use it for while and see which suit me then i will start looking for left hand gun that i decide on. So i guess i have to play as righty handed!! But I love to be lefty!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dakota Lady:

I was just checking prices on the Ruger Mark II in left handed and right handed, and the prices are $805 for the left handed and $695.

This is really only about a $100 difference.

Definitely worth getting the left handed one and being more comfortable for only a hundred bucks.

I am under the impression that most of the other guns won't be that different of a difference in price either.

If your looking to go deer hunting this year, you may need to special order this weapon. So I'd do it quick, to get it in time.

:sniper:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Dakota Lady,

I am also left-handed and have several rifles in left hand as well as right. Spend the extra and get the lefty. It is not only more comfortable to use but safer. If you were to have a failure or something let go, your face is on the opposite(stronger)side of the gun, not the bolt(weak)side.

I have a Browning Abolt micro hunter in 22-250(comes in many other calibers) and it is very light, short(20 in barrel) and is designed for for a smaller framed person(your title on here leads me to believe you are a woman, but if not I apologize...no offense :beer: ) and thru Cabelas where i bought it, its exactly the same cost whether right or left handed. It was 629.00 brand new, has a tang safety(ambidextrous...sp?) and shoots great and weighs in at 6.25lbs w/o scope!

Anyway, once you try a lefty bolt gun, you will never settle for righty again.

Good luck,

Jaybic

P.s. Usmarine 0352. ever have to hump the t/u? I did too. Also 0352. Semper Fi :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not want to burst any ones bubble but there is no safe side if your gun blows up. I am first hand whiteness to a ruger in 220 swift blow up. I was on the right side of the gun (right hand bolt) when it blew up. Now you would think I would have gotten hurt. Thank god I was not on the left side of the gun. When it went it took about a 12 inches of stock from the left side and It probably would have stabbed in to my leg very bad. It also blew out the floor plate of the mag along with the follower. There was enough force left over to remove the bolt release and put a small chunk of brass in to the lip of the shooter.

My Grandpa's brother was who this happened to and if he was shooting it off hand I am positive his shoulder would have gotten some of the stock action.

The short version of this story is DO NOT SHOOT AMMO LOADED FOR ONE RIFLE IN A DIFFERENT GUN UNLESS YOU HAVE WORKED UP THE SAME LOAD IN IT.

Do not worry about your gun blowing up on you. If you take care and load carefully or only shoot factory ammo and keep your tube clean of crud there is no reason your gun will blow.


----------

